# New Farmall



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I am on the look out for a new farmall. Models I am looking for are a 300, 350, 400, 450 and maybe a B. I would like to get one of those models, but any one that wants to recommened any other model is welcome. Thanks

eace:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I am on the look out for a new farmall. Models I am looking for are a 300, 350, 400, 450 and maybe a B. I would like to get one of those models, but any one that wants to recommened any other model is welcome. Thanks
> 
> eace: *


farmall,
Whats your plans for the tractor, the 300 replaced the Super H and the 350 replaced the 300. The 400 replaced the SMTA and the 450 replaced the 400. I think the biggest difference between the 300-350 and the 400-450 was increase in engine bore. I'm sure there were also other upgrades.

I myself like the 400. One of the reasons for that is because we owned 2 of them on the farm years ago. We always had a loader on our's so it seemed to make a nice smaller loader tractor. All your above list are great tractors.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

idk im more looking towards a 400 or 450. I figure if I get one I want the more power. Also looking for one with a loader


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

both would be a good choice
casemand
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

case are they easy to work on? parts expensive?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Maniac, like the Caseman said, all on your list are good ones, but then again, ALL farmalls are a good choice!! 

I like the letter series myself, but that's mainly to set a limit on the collection. The 400/450 would be quite simple to work on, pretty straight forward battery ignition, and basic internal combustion gas engine. Good solid units! As for price of parts, they can be pricey for ANY tractor. Ussually there are enough Farmalls around that used parts are availlable. One thing to consider though, is the hundred series and 50 series were only made for 2 years each, so parts specific to those models might be a little harder to get used. Take a look at tractor salvage yards near you.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Well when i look at parts for sale it looks like lots of 400 fit the 450


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Well when i look at parts for sale it looks like lots of 400 fit the 450 *



Yup, the 450 was just an updated version of the 400. It got restyled sheet metal, and an extra 1/8" in the bore. You could likely put the bigger pistons and sleeves into a 400. I believe that all the main chassis components would interchange.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I like the 450's paint shceme better too lol


----------

